# Complicated Citizenship Question



## klystomane (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi:

I think my situation is fairly unique.

My father was born in Macau, and obtained Portuguese citizenship many years ago.

Through him, I obtained it as well. I currently hold HK (born there), Canadian (through descent as my parents were Canadian when I was born), and Portugese citizenships.

My wife is South Korean. Our daughter was born in South Korea recently. She holds South Korean and HK citizenship.

None of us have ever been to Portugal.

My question is: Can my wife and daughter get Portuguese citizenship through me?


Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I would presume that if you are a Bonafida Portuguese Citizen and you want your child to have Portuguese Citizenship as well then the normal step is to register her birth with your local Portuguese Embassy/Consulate, your wife would reguire to follow a different procedure


----------



## klystomane (Oct 2, 2014)

canoeman said:


> I would presume that if you are a Bonafida Portuguese Citizen and you want your child to have Portuguese Citizenship as well then the normal step is to register her birth with your local Portuguese Embassy/Consulate, your wife would reguire to follow a different procedure


Thanks! That's what I was thinking too.

Any idea if there's a time limit on when the birth has to be registered?

She just turned one recently...I hope I'm not too late?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No Idea, would suggest you contact your nearest Portuguese Consulate and ask and also what documentation they will reguire.

I know if born within National Territory it must be within 20 days of birth at the Conservatória do Registo Civil


----------



## shanebackman (Jan 23, 2012)

The process actually seems fairly simple and straight forward. I am a new member with few posts, and cannot yet post a link, but just type "cidadania portuguesa por atribuição" into your Google search, and you will find a whole bunch of information (in Portuguese).

A word of advice, don't confuse a consular official with your multiple citizenships. When you deal with them, you are a _Portuguese_ citizen, and maybe Hong Kong. Though dual, or multiple citizenship may be allowed, it only serves to muddy the waters unnecessarily.

In my opinion, maintaining multiple citizenship is something that you should generally keep quiet. Personally, I very much encourage it, but many view it with great suspicion, and some countries do not allow it. I _believe_ that Korea is one of them.


----------

